# UPS Requirement for PC



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi,
I would like a UPS for my PC (GTX 1080 + Ryzen 5 1600). Ive shortlisted Cyberpower BU1000E, Luminous Uno 1000 and Microtek Twin Guard Plus 1000 VA. Budget is under Rs 4-4.5k

Can anyone suggest which one would be better, considering service center, reliability and power requirement.
PS: PSU is Antec VP650M


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

There was a time when I would have suggested APC in a heartbeat. But I have encountered their service. Which was not good.
Now I am using Luminous Uno 1000 for me and also made my friend buy it.

I can't tell about other brand tho.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

Can that particular UPS handle the load of my PC ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

There's no reason for it not to handle it. Just because you have 1080 doesn't mean you should be worry. 

My PC with similar load (albeit with RX 480, instead of 1080) is working solid on Luminous 1000 VA UPS even after upgrading from a 430 watt PSU to TX650M. You also have 650 watt PSU.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

Are you sure, I should purhcase that ? BTW any idea about service ? What about the other choices ? Any one own cyberpower UPS here ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

Of course I am not sure, but 99% positive. For rest 1% I think we should call enforcements:

@gta5 @billubakra @whitestar_999 @rijinpk1 @chimera201 @Desmond David


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

It should work fine. Bssunil is using apc i guess. Someone please tag him. I can vouch for Microtek's service.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Cyberpower is certainly more well known & is the only brand other than APC available here which is sold in major global markets too.As for reliability well everything should work fine for the first 12-15 months & only after that one may know the differences.Most important thing to consider is transfer time(aka time it takes for UPS to switch power between mains & battery) which usually degrades over time but if your psu has good holdup time(latest CX series doesn't but not an issue for most ppl) then it should compensate for that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey I really want to purchase the Cyberpower UPS, but question is, do they have a service center here in pune. I sent mail to them but have recieved no reply


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2018)

Bought cyberpower 1000u e from amazon. It was on 50% off deal, got it for rs 3.6k
It has 2 years warranty and I confirmed its on site warranty.
Hoping for the best


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2018)

So the UPS arrived, packaging was a little messed up but it seems a new product as seal was intact, overall, quite satisfied with the product.
Am able to run Hellblade for 7 minutes at ultra settings before UPS cries. (With Monitor attached that too)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2018)

Update on this :
The UPS definitely isnt able to handle load from my PC. Its rated at 600w (1000va) but while intense game is running (BF1), and if power backup fails. it will restart the system.
Im also running UPS with my system itself and not with the monitor attached.
I doubt the 600w rating actually holds up, GTX 1080 + Ryzen 5 should draw at max 500 watts.
Really dissapointed with the purchase
Could it be the culprit is my PSU ? Antec VP650M
Any suggestions what i can do ? @Vyom


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2018)

It was working fine earlier with another game,check with that same game/settings again.If ups does not work with it now then one possible reason may be the weak battery(some online reviews suggest that sometimes the battery is in a weak condition in an online ups purchase even if the product is sealed pack as it may be lying around for months).


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2018)

For hellblade I tested in UPS power mode, from the start. Meaning there was no abrubt switch from wall outlet to UPS power. Even BF1 works properly using this test.
But when the GPU is stressed and there is abrubt power change, i.e. a powercut, the system just turns off and restarts.
Also, according to the manual, UPS should give loud constant tone if it is over loaded. But that is not the case im facing. Since I only hear two short beeps if i turn off power in a stressed out game. I.e.  UPS in battery mode. Doing this will restart my pc. 
Any idea why this is the case ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2018)

It means holdup time of your psu is less than the transfer time of your ups under load conditions.I have faced a similar situation with CX550 & 600VA iball ups(issue only when system is under load & power cut happens) but it somehow got resolved(probably because I am using power from an inverter & now there are no voltage fluctuations as summer season is over).You mentioned "ups in battery mode" so is there some other mode too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey I returned the package to amazon for refund, I dont want to deal with service center etc.
What I meant by UPS in battery mode is when power gets cut off. there is no explicit "battery mode" for UPS.
What I mean to say is, For Hellblade in my initial test, I switched the power off and started the game. The game gradually loaded and the power consumption increased. UPS managed to hold up till 7 minutes before dying.
But while playing a match in BF1, (multiplayer), when the power supply blacked out, my UPS couldnt handle the change in immediate load and made my PC restart.
I hope I'm clear with my wording now. It could  be because BF1 multiplayer stresses the CPU a lot more than Hellblade ?
Also, I checked the labelling, the UPS was imported in 2016, do you think that is the reason why it performed so poorly ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes,I understood it.There are 2 factors when considering ups.First is capacity of ups to provide enough power in watts that your ups passed(aka no mains power running on ups battery test). Second is transfer time(time it takes for ups to switch power to batteries when mains power is gone). This is where your ups/psu failed.Holdup time is the time for which a psu can hold the power inside it after a power cut(that is what capacitors inside it are for,they can hold charge for a few milliseconds) so that an alternative source of power can kick in before power inside a psu drops to zero.It seems that your ups transfer time was more than your psu holdup time so by the time ups transfer power to psu the system is already shut down as psu power dropped to zero.

It may be possible that a 2 years old ups transfer time has degraded.

P.S.how is amazon's return service,is it really as user friendly as claimed or does it depend on other factors.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2018)

Hmm, I hope that is the case, my next purchase would be either the luminous one or an APC 1100 Va.
I have enquired a nearby shop for a luminous uno 1000 va UPS, will test before buying. (gonna pay him 100 Rs just for testing )


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2018)

Better do that because in online shopping one can never be assured of manufacturing date of products like ups.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 28, 2018)

@whitestar_999
So the luminous dealer was a no show, said couldnt get the 1kva ups as all out of stock.
I ended up contacting an APC dealer today, final quote for BX1100-c in was Rs 5800/-.
Today only there is amazon lightning deal for Rs 5.3k but I didnt want to risk amazon again as they may send old stock again.
So this dealer delivered the new UPS to me, Im just unboxing and testing it right now.
Will give final review after a week, I dont want to be too hasty in my review like last time.
BTW, confirmed this UPS is manufactured in June 2018. So It should work. (I hope)
*www.dropbox.com/s/i0w51vrdxboftab/IMG_20180728_172400.jpg?dl=1

Sorry for potato picture

A nifty feature for this model is that there is a plug that is only for surge protection . I can plug in my speakers or modem/rotuer or charge phone etc which doesnt use the battery of UPS but still protected from electrical surge


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks alright.Also that surge protector will protect against local grid surges but I recommend unplugging any telephone wire/broadband cable lan wire to modem/router if it is connected to pc via lan wire(no issue with wifi) during thunderstorms as no surge protection will be enough in that case(except for the whole house lightening surge protection which is costly & may not be possible to do at all depending on house). Use speakers in that surge protected socket.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2018)

Final verdict after  weeks of usage :  Great Product.
No annoying beeping noise, very good build quality, button quality  is great. 
Fans auto turn on when it needs to cool, also has surge protector embedded for non UPS devices.
Nifty purchase, a tad bit expensive but this is definitely required for a high end PC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2018)

So no overload/restart issues like in cyberpower?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2018)

Nope, perfectly fine. Power went off during BF1 match, it switches to battery immediately.
I think CyberPower was also good but it was an old model that they sent me (2016). Could explain the discount then.


----------



## sinhead (Oct 30, 2018)

Whats your experience with the fan noise of this UPS? There are many reviews saying the fan is too loud.

How often does the fan switch on ? ( does it switch on during backup mode only or during normal operation too?)


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2018)

The fan noise is definitely a problem. It tends to switch on pretty randomly sometimes and it is very loud.
even if u turn off the UPS completely, the fan would keep spinning to "cool" the UPS for sometime before it shuts down completely <--- Their word, not mine.


----------

